# First Fight



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Got my first fight 4 weeks on Sunday (C Class Muay Thai & long overdue!!!). Really excited for it already! Been dieting for it for the last couple of weeks and i think my weights well ahead of schedule......got under 4 weeks to drop 2kg.

Ill keep you all up to date with how i get on  .


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

good luck bro, u can shit that 2 kilos out on the day of weigh ins mate, all the best for your fight


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers dude! Not worried about the weight , Ill drop it in the last week leading up to the weigh in.

Should be a cracking fight and a load of fun


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

4 days to go....Currently 65.5kg first thing in the morning. Can't wait for this, Been training my arse off for the last 8 weeks. Managed to drop 7kg in 8 weeks just by dieting and training hard. Roll on the weekend!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quick update guys....Stopped the dude in the first with leg kicks  . I weighed in at 63.5kg and he weighed in at 68 so the match was at 68kg....not that it matters


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> Quick update guys....Stopped the dude in the first with leg kicks  . I weighed in at 63.5kg and he weighed in at 68 so the match was at 68kg....not that matters


----------



## WILMO (Oct 21, 2011)

Iceman, spot on with the fight result!

Where was it and what was the event?


----------



## MuayThai_Matt (Jul 21, 2011)

well don e mate, any vids of the fight?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

It was in Scotland mate - My coach does shows every few months for up and coming novice fighters. There's a vid of the fight someone took on there mobile, Its not too bad ill try get it online.


----------



## WILMO (Oct 21, 2011)

Sweet man, yeh that would be good to see!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Good work dude.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Well done Iceman, take that vid and show cecil people, that leg kicks DO finish fights


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheers dudes. I fought on a massive show 3 weeks after my first fight this time at 63kg, however due to my mental metabolism i weighed in at 61kg lol. Got stopped in the 4th round unfortunately....Hurt my ankle bad in about the first 20 seconds and my concentration and focus went out the window. Win some....lose some....all part of the learning curve  .


----------

